# Give reviews for Intex IT-4800 BLASTER 5.2channel speakers



## rohitiitbhu (Apr 3, 2012)

Give reviews for Intex IT-4800 BLASTER 5.2channel speakers.
I want to buy hem.please give your advice.
and if there is any other better option available then let me know.

MAX PRICE BUDGET : 4500 INR

thnxx


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2012)

Try To Extend Your Budget A Little and Get These Logitech Z506

You Can Find A Better Deal At You Local Retail Store (May Be)

You Wont Ever Regret These !!!


----------



## rohitiitbhu (Apr 3, 2012)

i cant extend my budget...
tell me something in my budget


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats is the Use OF The Speakers Mainly ??


----------



## rohitiitbhu (Apr 3, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Whats is the Use OF The Speakers Mainly ??



little parties in my hostels


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2012)

I Mean Using Computers or Using DVD ETC??


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2012)

rohitiitbhu said:


> little parties in my hostels



You have many hostel*s*? Then you want a portable speaker. So that you can do your parties in each of them with convenience.

And Rs. 4500 is too much for little parties. Extend your requirements to "bigger" parties, then we can recommend some speakers.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2012)

Try Creative Inspire T6100 Here

They Are Available At 3800 At A Computer Store Here


----------



## rohitiitbhu (Apr 3, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Try Creative Inspire T6100 Here
> 
> They Are Available At 3800 At A Computer Store Here



Reviews are not good for this one.



Vyom said:


> You have many hostel*s*? Then you want a portable speaker. So that you can do your parties in each of them with convenience.
> 
> And Rs. 4500 is too much for little parties. Extend your requirements to "bigger" parties, then we can recommend some speakers.



I am not looking for portability.
Suggest me the best 5.1 speaker till Rs.4500.

thnxx


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 10, 2012)

just Checked my Local Store z606 are Available For 4.3 K Here !!!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 13, 2012)

rohitiitbhu said:


> little parties in my hostels



Trying to compete with others?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 13, 2012)

Me Ended In Buying Sony 1200 W Home Theater For 20K!!!
It Just Rocks Up...

My Friends Creative 5.1 Looks Like **** !!


----------



## moneymaker09 (Jun 30, 2012)

hey friends if anyone have user manual of intex IT 4800  then plz msg me..... 
also can someone tell me how can i contecct this with my lappy and LCD tv


----------

